# Dog Boarding Olhos d'agua Algarve area



## dogwalker01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi, 
We are currently looking to find boarding for our 9 year old female Springer Spaniel for one week around the 13/14th December and would appreciate any information and recommendations. Kind regards Vicki and Brian


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Where in the algarve are you?


----------



## dogwalker01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Siobhan we will be in the Olhos d'agua area


----------

